# Travel by Air



## SaltCityHedgies (Jul 15, 2013)

Which airlines are hedghog friendly in the cabin? Any good/bad experiences? Thanks for your input


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Short answer: none of the usual big chains.
Long answer: call the airlines and ask specifically. Get the names of the people who say it is alright, arrive early day-of, and have a backup plan if things go wrong. Fees vary significantly by airline.

Here's the most recent forum discussion on the topic.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey.  I have shipped Hedgehogs before, and Delta is (in my opinion) the most pet friendliest airline! They are so kind and loving! Best in my opinion!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Chloethehedgie7 said:


> Hey.  I have shipped Hedgehogs before, and Delta is (in my opinion) the most pet friendliest airline! They are so kind and loving! Best in my opinion!


Does Delta allow them in the cabin though? that's what the OP is asking.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Delta does not allow them in the cabin, but also, Delta in our area is well known for killing exotics that come through them. If you must ship, I recommend PetSafe with United, but I believe there is one smaller airline that does allow them in the cabin-- I'll dig around and see if I can't find their name!


----------

